# Power Washer will not run



## BChet (Sep 11, 2012)

My 1750 was working great just quit suddenly. Now when you push
the on button all it does is hum and then flips the electrical breaker
its plugged into off. Never did that before. Any suggestions of where
to begin. 

I agree with whoever said: I know this is a disposable unit, but I only use
it four or five times a year so a more expensive model wouldnt work for me
either.

THANKS.
:frown:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Husky 1750 Power Washer*

Hi and welcome to TSF

Look at this document:

http://huskypowerwasher.com/pdf/1750english.pdf

Scroll down to 6.1, starting on page 22. "After extended storage"
I want to try this and see if the pump is locked up. You will need a 4mm Allen wrench.

Lets us know.

BG


----------



## BChet (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Husky 1750 Power Washer*

I read that section, but since it always started up since
i bought it, i have discounted section 6.1....THANKS though
I will definitely try it and report results. I have just assumed
that since this is a disposable, that some part just wore out.
always try the cheapest thing first, right? Thx.
:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I moved this to your own thread.

Please give it a try. Could be another problem, but we need to make sure the pump will move easily.

BG


----------

